# Whizzer belts



## squeedals (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi guys. Memory Lane has the 64" rear wheel belt, but they list the engine drive belt at 28" and I did a measurement (clutch cable disengaged) at 25". That's a lot of play (if I use a 28" belt) it seems to me to engage the engine drive pulley. At 25" it's nice and snug and when you engage the clutch cable it loosens up like it should and clutch out it tightens back up to drive to drive the rear wheel. Should I use a 25" belt or is the 28" the proper belt and is there a way to adjust the tension so it works the way it should??? Maybe the adjuster on the seat post bracket??? 

Don


----------



## oquinn (Aug 12, 2015)

My brand new belt says 26" and the big belt says 62"


----------



## squeedals (Aug 12, 2015)

oquinn said:


> My brand new belt says 26" and the big belt says 62"





I'm guessing there are a few sizes that work, but there has to be an adjustment to tension or loosen the belts. That is my question. Some one has to know. My bike is a 1942 Raodmaster with a 1946 Whizzer kit/engine set up. The 64" belt will work fine from Memory Lane but I'm not sure about the 28" belt as I said, I measured it and I got a 25" circumference. There has to be ways to adjust the 3" difference. ????????


----------



## squeedals (Aug 13, 2015)

Just ordered some belts from another source and a lot cheaper than ML. Got the right size that I needed. Should work just ducky. So........never mind the questions. All comes to those who wait Confucius say. 


Don


----------



## oquinn (Aug 13, 2015)

What size did they sell you?


----------



## squeedals (Aug 14, 2015)

oquinn said:


> What size did they sell you?




Bought a 64" and a 25". They should work. 

VBeltSupply.com


----------

